# Outback trip... tips for transport etc



## anders (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello, I have decided to spend the summer vacation traveling in the great inland outback but I have not made much more plans besides that.

My starting point is Melbourne, but one problem is that I do not have a car so have anyone made such a trip with other transport options? I suppose rental car is not an option so how about the rail way?

Or perhaps there are options to catch up with other travelers who want to share the petrol costs? Are there perhaps any other net locations that would prove helpful when it comes to traveling in the outback?

All help is greatly appreciated!


----------

